
The Republic of Null Island - 1ace
http://nullisland.com/
======
brudgers
Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island)

 _Null Island is a fictional island in the Gulf of Guinea added to the Natural
Earth public domain map dataset,[1] located where the equator crosses the
prime meridian, at coordinates 0°N 0°E.[2][3] Natural Earth describes the
entity as a "1 meter square island" with "scale rank 100, indicating it should
never be shown in mapping."[1] Although intended humorously, the fiction has a
serious purpose and is used by mapping systems to trap errors.[3] In reality,
a weather observation buoy, part of the PIRATA system, is moored at the
supposed location of the island.[4]_

------
DrScump
per their Department of Commerce, their lead export is vaporware.

